

❤ Belgium Hacker Agenda ❤ - brabram
http://hackeragenda.be/

======
taziden
I'd love to have such an agenda in France !

I see this on the github page "My objective is to end up with Hackeragenda all
over the world and meta-hackeragenda like hackeragenda.eu." Sounds like the
way to go !

